# Help regarding Merckx MX Leader Telekom



## techart (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi! I am about to purchase this bike. Please help me authenticate and set an approx fair price to offer the seller. Thank you very much!

the headset and hubs are 105, the shifters,crank fd and rd are dura ace 7402/7400, seatpost campagnolo.stem handlebars 3ttt.



























































what is a better bike to purchase ?(this one is cheaper)

colnago classic

























thank you very much!!!


----------



## maxk (May 14, 2009)

Forget about MXL and give the seller's info to me...^^"

2 frames seem in different size...


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

I found this interesting photo hiding in my Merckx folder .


----------



## techart (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi thank you but honestly I need advice on the fair price for the mx leader is $850 a good deal?


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

sounds like a pretty good deal to me


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*for the complete bike???*



techart said:


> Hi thank you but honestly I need advice on the fair price for the mx leader is $850 a good deal?


that's a good price for frame and fork in that condition

with DA 8 speed

BUY< BUY< BUY


----------



## techart (Jan 18, 2011)

Thank you very much! Will pay the seller today!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*get er done*



techart said:


> Thank you very much! Will pay the seller today!


that thing looks MINT
and you don't need to do anything but ride it


----------



## gomango (Aug 30, 2006)

techart said:


> Hi thank you but honestly I need advice on the fair price for the mx leader is $850 a good deal?



A very good deal if it fits.

I would expect the price of this bike to be around $1,200.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> that thing looks MINT
> and you don't need to do anything but ride it


agreed. clean, lube, ride.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Fify*



innergel said:


> agreed. clean, lube, don vintage T-Kom jersey, ride.


if yer gonna go pink

ProBikeKit used to have some from that era


----------

